# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Cell Tech rules

## Testsubject

I dont care what anyone says cell tech is the shit! Ive been on creatine for the past month and I just switched over to celltech a week ago and Ive put on seven pounds so far :7up:  Im stronger every workout, man im getting more pumped off this shit than my last cycle, lol. I got a good deal on it too, 6lb tub for $50CAN

----------


## Bojangles69

all you need is dextrose and micronized creatine, relatively similar effects A LOT cheaper, however anytime i stopped any creatine supplement i always piss out my gains, get some Phera PLex, youll like that better.

----------


## littlemantc

> I dont care what anyone says cell tech is the shit! Ive been on creatine for the past month and I just switched over to celltech a week ago and Ive put on seven pounds so far Im stronger every workout, man im getting more pumped off this shit than my last cycle, lol. I got a good deal on it too, 6lb tub for $50CAN


hey i was on that for.3 mos...it was great...however once u stop taking it...you will deflate like a baloon...you hold lots of water...so i stop taking it

----------


## Testsubject

Ya you do hold lots of water. Im really lean all year round so it doesnt look bad on me at all, I think i look alot better now, muscles are alot fuller than before. I havent taken Cell tech in, prolly, two years, but this stuff is great.

----------


## mknpp9

i held so much water when i took it, i hated it and thought it was a waste, i hope u keep ur gains, cus i didnt

----------


## hardgainer12

jay cutler always keeps his gains off of it. hes using it to become the 2006 mr O :Wink/Grin:

----------


## TheRel33

i think jay cutler uses alot more than cell-tech to keep his gains

----------


## pelly789

just a little sarcasm  :LOL:  jay cutler only eats alot and drinks protein 




> i think jay cutler uses alot more than cell-tech to keep his gains

----------


## Testsubject

> i held so much water when i took it, i hated it and thought it was a waste, i hope u keep ur gains, cus i didnt


I love the little extra water im holding, makes the pumps inthe gym ****ing rediculous. Im gaining quite a bit of strength off this shit too, i wanna try and get 12 pounds off of it( Ive got 8 so far), and keep maybe 5, thatd be nice.

----------


## jsimon

i get all my supps for free because i work at a supp store. So I try anything I want because its simply free. Leaukic I use it because its FREE i like it so far.

----------


## hawktribal

i tried the stuff a couple years ago and just couldn't swallow it. nasty shit, i don't know how people do it. wish i would have kept on it though, i heard it made all those IFBB pro's fvking huge

----------


## Testsubject

> i get all my supps for free because i work at a supp store. So I try anything I want because its simply free. Leaukic I use it because its FREE i like it so far.


How long have you been on luekic for?, how much weight have you gained?, stregth??

----------


## mwolffey

> all you need is dextrose and micronized creatine, relatively similar effects A LOT cheaper, however anytime i stopped any creatine supplement i always piss out my gains, get some Phera PLex, youll like that better.


I dont necessarily agree with the phera plex part, as imo if you take any AAS yu should do real AAS than those toxic prohormones....JMO. But i do agree with the other part...Muscletech is way overpriced and most of their claims are crap....seriously dextrose and creatine would be much lighter on your wallet, unless you like wasting money :LOL:

----------


## mwolffey

> i get all my supps for free because i work at a supp store. So I try anything I want because its simply free. Leaukic I use it because its FREE i like it so far.




Once again Leuikic is crap, useful, but crap...its nothing but an $80 amino acid supplement if you get it for free then no harm...but again for the love of god if you wanna give your money away for crap ill shit in a bag and hand it to you and ill take the money :Wink/Grin:  ...no offense

----------

